# End of Foxwell Rd Coomera 3/3



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Got a easy start as a mate pumped some yabbies at 4am (he couldn't sleep), so we were on the water early.
Paddled about 2km+ out to the Broadwater and found a three ways junction that produced 3 bream around the 30cm mark.
Also caught a few rays for a bit of fun!
Drifted and paddled for a few hours and caught a heap more bream around the 25cm mark (didn't keep any of these). Stopped and had a beer at pub o'clock and got a fat 32cm whiting that Mum (dropped it off on the way home) really appreciated (she also had a bream).
Made our way back up river fishing all the way to the ramp.
My mate caught a cod and I got a few more bream and we called it a day after a nice 7 hour session!!!
I'm feeling beautifully flogged after a few bourbons and a pork roast - ya gotta love life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

You've earned it young fella!

Rest they loins and think of what tomorrow will bring.  

Matt


----------

